# Benutzung des Internets über Bluetooth am Laptop



## Katjusha (3. April 2005)

Sorry, ist wahrscheinlich eine reichlich dumme Frage!

Ich möchte gerne mit meinem Laptop überall online sein. Eine WLAN-Karte habe ich, sodaß ich schon über die Hotspots surfen kann. Mein Laptop ist aber leider meist in einer Zone im Einsatz, wo sich kein Hotspot befindet. Ich würde mir nun gerne eine Karte zulegen, die mir das surfen trotzdem ermöglicht. Nach einigem Suchen über GPM, GPR, GPRS-Modems und grübeln über UMTS habe ich mir gedacht, daß das surfen über eine Verbindung über eine Bluetooth-karte und mein Handy für mich die beste Lösung wäre.

Ist es für die Bluetooth-karte von Interesse welches Handy ich besitze? Muß ich da was beachten? Datenrate sollte schon knapp ISDN-Geschwindigkeit erreichen... Über welchen Provider läuft das dann? Internetprovider oder Handybetreiber? Hilfe, bin mit dem Thema wirklich völlig überlastet und an den Grenzen....


----------



## IAN (4. April 2005)

Hallo Katjusha,

leider kann ich bei Bluetooth nicht weiter helfen, wohl aber zu den UMTS-Karten.
Ich benutze schon seit über 1 Jahr eine UMTS-Karte und bin sehr zufrieden.
Bei einer UMTS-Verbindung habe ich eine Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit von 384kBits. Ansonsten kann ich mich eigentlich immer per GPRS einwählen was immerhin 56,6kBits bringt. Mit der UMTS- Verfügbarkeit hatte ich keine Probleme UMTS ist in fast allen Großstädten vorhanden. Im Ausland habe ich sowohl in London als auch in Mailand eine UMTS-Verbindung gehabt.
Welche Karte zu nimmst obliegt eigentlich Deiner Präferenz ich persönlich benutze die von Vodaphone.
Gruß IAN


----------



## Katjusha (5. April 2005)

danke IAN!

Kann ich denn jede UMTS-Karte in den Laptop stecken und das läuft? brauch ich da einen speziellen Provider für? Ich bin halt im Netz immer über AOL...


----------



## IAN (5. April 2005)

Ja, du kannst jede UMTS-Karte verwenden. Die UMTS-Karten gibt es im Bundle mit SIM-Karten bei jedem Mobilfunkanbieter.
Hier mal die Links:
http://www.vodafone.de/dienste_kommunikation/email_fax_internet/60688.html

http://www.t-mobile.de/shop/handy/1,4855,2963-_3125-0-1-0,00.html

http://www.o2online.de/o2/interessenten/tarife/angebot/dataactive/index.html

Gruß
IAN


----------

